# New Manual Shifter Knob / Boot with Katzkin Interior



## leviathan21 (May 5, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I just wanted to show off some of the work I've done on my Cruze. I never liked the manual shift knob and for a long while I've been looking at ways to get something new. I wanted to keep a "Stock" look to it, almost as if it were an SS model "if there was such a thing" too bad there wasn't. 

- Interior is Katzkin leather.

- Shifter knob is from a 2015 Mustang GT with a lot of modification to the underside.

- Shifter boot is from a 2014 Camaro ZL1 

- Steering Wheel is from a 2014 Camaro ZL1 (re-badged to SS)


This weekend I finished my Shifter Knob / Boot project and here are the results:









As you can see from the picture below it looks stock. I did not modify the way the current reverse lever functions. It goes in and out of the new knob just as it did with the stock knob. 
















And here is a picture of the Shifter in reverse:









A bonus picture showing my Camaro ZL1 suede steering wheel with SS badge ( no modification required, dropped right in.):


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

How much was the steering wheel?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Man, that's clean... and slick looking. But you already knew that


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bravo! Amazing modifications man.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The interior of that car is aesthetically pleasing. Katskins probably set you back a bit. For the shift boot, did you re staple it to the white plastic ring and zip tie the top like it was oem?


----------



## leviathan21 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I appreciate it!




.Cody said:


> How much was the steering wheel?


I got the steering wheel from Gen5DIY, as I recall it was about $250 or so... with patience, you could probably find one cheaper on Ebay. _( I have some reservations about going with a suede steering wheel, but so far its just as soft as the day I got it. )_





Merc6 said:


> The interior of that car is aesthetically pleasing. Katskins probably set you back a bit. For the shift boot, did you re staple it to the white plastic ring and zip tie the top like it was oem?



I just had the interior installed a week ago, it was $1600 installed. Not too bad for a custom interior, or at least that's how I justified it.. lol _( Its so much nicer than the original grey cloth interior. )_

I did pull apart the original boot and re-use everything just like stock. I punched the holes for the retaining clips just like stock, but I did not re-staple it as it seems secure without them. If it does become loose, although I don't see how, I will just sew it to the plastic retainer in a few places, but honestly it doesn't appear to need it.

The top of the boot is zip tied just as it was with the stock boot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Very well done.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Usually, I'm not a fan when I hear about interior mods. People just don't have the same taste, as I do, apparently. I actually like how cleanly everything is done. The Camaro knob is a good idea, I like that. The boot looks good, I this the steering wheel would be awesome, just not sure how long the suede would look like new. It would really bother me if the suede started to fall apart. And the seats look really good. I think if I did it, is change the dash inserts to gray and then just make all of the seats black, but yours looks really good, because it matches the dash, well. Bravo sir. I'm glad to see its not an over done, spray painted, plasti-dipped, monstrosity. ???

Is the steering wheel a flat bottom, I can't tell? That's about the only thing, I'd add to my car, at this point.


----------



## econ (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a '12 Eco 6MT with the gray cloth interior. Your pictures have definitely given me interest in changing the interior in my car. Do you have any pictures of the back seat? What was the total cost of the seats and where did you have it installed?


----------



## leviathan21 (May 5, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Is the steering wheel a flat bottom, I can't tell? That's about the only thing, I'd add to my car, at this point.


This is the 1LE / ZL1 flat bottom steering wheel, yes. As I said in a previous post, I was hesitant about getting a suede steering wheel. I've had it for a while and it still feels as soft as the day I got it. Hopefully it will last. If it does start to wear, I will replace it with a leather ZL1 wheel, and re-do the shifter boot to match.




econ said:


> I have a '12 Eco 6MT with the gray cloth interior. Your pictures have definitely given me interest in changing the interior in my car. Do you have any pictures of the back seat? What was the total cost of the seats and where did you have it installed?


I got the seats from DealerWorks in Rancho Cordova CA, from Ryan. He matched my interior colors _( it was important for me to make sure the seats looked like they could be stock )_ and ordered the Katskin interior, then they installed it. It cost $1600 for everything including installation.

In my opinion it was well worth it. The car looks and feels more upscale.

Here is a picture of the backseat:


----------

